# How distracting is the road marking?



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2014)

Took a couple here to a closed road because I thought it would provide for a cool fore/background.  I'm starting to think the lines are distracting, especially where I didn't center well to them.

What are your thoughts?  should I take the time to remove it?




The Coursons by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 13, 2014)

Well _now_ they are, since you mentioned it lol - I couldn't help but think they're noticeable because I was looking for - what lines... 

Really I think the foreground more so than the background, even cropping the bottom some would probably minimize them. Not the worst distraction you could've had.

It's a real nice picture of them, although I'm not sure about that pose with her bright color pants, not sure that's too flattering (his pants being a neutral color blend in more with the setting). Good color and I like the sunlight hitting her hair. Great expressions too, looks like they're having fun.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 13, 2014)

I think they're fine -- especially with her right foot out like that seemingly taking a step. She's walkin' the line and she's way too cute for anyone to notice anything else but her.

Joe


----------



## Designer (Dec 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> should I take the time to remove it?



Since it's your time and effort to remove it, I say yes.


----------



## qleak (Dec 13, 2014)

A sand blaster should take that paint right off. It shouldn't take you longer than an hour


----------



## ruifo (Dec 13, 2014)

The lines are minor to the picture. I don't see a major issue there...


----------



## bribrius (Dec 13, 2014)

yeah.. what you doing bringing people to a road and expecting to not have lines in the photo? 

looks okay to me, really. Good to see you posting more photos again.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 14, 2014)

Not a problem. Good pic I say.....


----------



## paigew (Dec 14, 2014)

I would remove...how do you sell you images?  Maybe only remove if it was an image they chose to purchase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 14, 2014)

It doesn't bother me enough that I would spend Time removing it, but I might not choose that spot again.

Nice work!


----------



## limr (Dec 14, 2014)

I say take them out. That woman's outfit is already all over the place with color, and the yellow just adds more.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it is not really distracting for a ordinary viewer, but for a photog the fact that you did not consider it as part of the composition, is distracting.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 14, 2014)

I think the lines add to the photo. They tie the foreground to the leaves on the ground, but still emphasize the distinction between foreground and background. They add to the colorful nature of the family area, as distinct from the background. And I like the fact that no one is centered over the lines. BTW, the lighting is really nice. I usually yawn at family portraits, but this is a really good photo independent of its purpose.


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't think the lines add to the picture so would take them out. Also would eliminate the bright leaves by his left shoulder and touch up the bulge by the ladies right foot a bit.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 15, 2014)

To be honest I probably wouldn't have really noticed them if you hadn't specifically asked about them.  The ladies clothes are a distraction from the lines, she sure is dressed in a lot of different bright colors!  If it really bothers you or them then remove the lines.  If they haven't made any comments about them then I would probably just leave them there.


----------

